# What does (0) mean?



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a 2004 Audi 4.2. The (0) light came on. There are no symbols in the center of the 0. I don't think that I have brake sensors because no light came on the last time that I need breaks.


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

the (O) is the low brake pad warning. The sensor is only on the front inner pads, which tend to wear faster than the outer pads. It basically is a wire built into the pad material that completes a circuit. Once the pad wears enough, the wire wears out and the circuit is broken, triggering that warning light.

Sometimes, the sensor wire can be faulty, or somehow becomes disconnected. Check the wire connections.


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If your pads are in good condition but your wiring is degraded there is a harness adapter you can use to override the light. However, you'll have to be aware of your brakes' condition if you choose this method.


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

make sure you get the sensors though or do override the light cause i can tell you that it's pretty damn annoying ;]


----------



## Berliner38 (Feb 20, 2006)

Where's the info on the harness adapter to override the light? I have the same warning on my '99 right now and would love it if I could do the same fix, though mine is also blinking in the speedometer with the ABS light, so maybe it's something different (sorry to hijack the thread).

Erik


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Berliner38 said:


> Where's the info on the harness adapter to override the light? I have the same warning on my '99 right now and would love it if I could do the same fix, though mine is also blinking in the speedometer with the ABS light, so maybe it's something different (sorry to hijack the thread).
> 
> Erik


Here are the pad wear indicator harness adapters. I wouldn't think the ABS interface would trigger the (0) pad indicator light though?


----------



## Berliner38 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link. From previous experience, I'm pretty sure my ABS light is completely unrelated. It comes and goes so my guess is a wheel sensor or faulty wiring going to one of the sensors. I just got the car so I haven't had a chance to get in and investigate, but the last time I had this problem it was a pretty easy solution.


----------

